# PetaPixel: 6D2 vs. 6D1 noise comparisons



## ahsanford (Feb 21, 2018)

https://petapixel.com/2018/02/21/canon-6d-vs-6d-mark-ii-real-life-noise-comparison/

Nutty, they measured noise by shooting swatches and looking at Photoshop 'histogram color spike widths' (for lack of a better term) in pixels. Wider spike = more noise.

The verdict? The 6D2 is not better from a noise perspective, but in fairness, it looks like they compared 1:1 output, when a downsampled 6D2 to 20 MP would improve.

I've never seen this method for noise measurement. Is it common?

- A


----------



## mistaspeedy (Feb 22, 2018)

I have also never seen this method for measuring/evaluating noise.

I tend to agree with the data from dxomark, which I can also cross-reference with other sites like dpreview and view the images for myself.

So my opinion does not exactly line up with theirs (Petapixel).

dxomark says that the 6D mark II has slightly less noise over the entire ISO range (this is when we look at highlights and midtones... SNR evaluation)

However, when we look at dynamic range and shadows, the original 6D has an advantage across the entire ISO range.
Tonal range seems to be about the same.
Color sensitivity is better across the whole range for the 6D mark II
Of course, rarely mentioned, the 6D mark II images will be sharper due to increased resolution, even when downsized to a smaller size.

Seems to me that most of the time, I would rather have a 6D mark II than a 6D, with the exception of high ISO shooting combined with lots of shadows in the frame.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 28, 2018)

mistaspeedy said:


> I have also never seen this method for measuring/evaluating noise.
> 
> I tend to agree with the data from dxomark, which I can also cross-reference with other sites like dpreview and view the images for myself.
> 
> ...



There's less difference in color sensitivity than there is in tonal range. The only perceptible difference is in DR.

https://www.dxomark.com/Cameras/Compare/Side-by-side/Canon-EOS-6D-Mark-II-versus-Canon-EOS-6D-versus-Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III___1170_836_795


----------

